# &quot;Gaming&quot; Laptop / Notebook



## sinnlosername (4. November 2016)

(Hoffe der Bereich zählt auch für Laptop/Notebooks, hab aber keinen besseren gefunden ^^)

Hey,

ich würde mir in nächster Zeit gerne einen Gaming Laptop bzw. ein Gaming  Notebook anschaffen. Ich hab so Dinge wie ein Razer Blade gesehen aber  sowas kann sich doch niemand mit einem normalen Einkommen finanzieren.  Fcking 2000€+ .__.
Wobei ich bei diesem die Hardware auch schon ein bisschen sehr  übertrieben finde, immerhin will ich damit Spielen und keine KI's  berechnen lassen. ._.

Bei einem Laptop ist es immer relativ schwer etwas für nen normalen  Preis zu finden von daher frag ich hier mal vielleicht kennt ja jmd ein  Schnäppchen. ^^

Was ich mit dem Laptop/Notebook gerne machen/spielen würde:
- Ältere Spiele wie Minecraft oder CS:GO in guter Grafik flüssig spielen
- Neuere Spiele wie zB. Battlefield 1, Overwatch oder Black Ops 3 auf mittlerer Grafik flüssig spielen
- Ganz normal fürn Alltag benutzen, also Internet, Schulisches, etc. 

Was mir wichtig wäre:
- Sollte relativ leicht sein. Habe zz ein Macbook und bin es einfach  gewöhnt dass ich gemütlich damit rumsitzen kann. Das Macbook wiegt nur  1,3kg, jedoch kann man von sowas bei anderen Firmen meist nur träumen.  Ein Gewicht unter 3kg wäre trotzdem nice
- Kleiner Bildschirm, <14 Zoll wäre nice
- Min. 1 USB 3 Anschluss, insgesamt min. 2 usb Anschlüsse & 1 Klinken Anschluss fürs Headset
- Frei wählbares OS, also kein UEFI Rotz der nur Windows installieren kann >.<
- Hochwertig gebaut, also kein Billigplastik was bei einmal runterfallen  in 500 Stücke zerbricht. Hab zz. Aluminium aber so Kunsttoff wie beim  zB. Razer Blade würd auch gehen. 

Was ich nicht umbedingt brauche:
- CD Laufwerk
- HDMI
- Thunderpolt
- Mehr als Full HD (QHD, 4K, etc.)

Budget:
max. ~950€, ich gehe mal davon aus heutzutage sollte man dafür schon was bekommen ._.

Gebraucht würde micha uch nicht stören, wobei ich bezweifle dass man gebraucht noch aktuelle Hardware bekommt. ._.

~me


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2016)

Also, am besten auch mal hier reinschauen: Gaming-Notebooks - Lohnen sich Gaming-Notebooks zum Spielen?  da sind auch einige Modellreihen gelistet.

aber 14 Zoll oder kleiner UND Gaming? Das kannst du für den Preis vergessen. Da bekommst du maximal eine Nvidia 940M als Grafikkarte, siehe deren Benchmarks: NVIDIA GeForce 940M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ da geht BF1 auf 1366x768 grad noch mit knapp über 30 FPS auf "mittel"


15,6 Zoll-Notebooks wiegen aber auch maximal 2,5kg, also wenn es eher ums Gewicht geht, sollte das kein Problem sein - wäre das okay? Du bekommst dann eine Nvidia 960M, die ist dann schon deutlich stärker. Allerdings sind die Notebooks, die ne 960m haben, eher "günstig", d.h. mac-Qualit hast du da nicht mal ansatzweise, aber die Qualität ist trotzdem ganz okay. zB das hier http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+pe60+prestige+245284?nbb=45c48c wäre zwar ein wenig drüber, aber etwas hochwertiger als zb das hier http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gl62+6qfi58s2fd?nbb=45c48c , was technisch in etwa gleichstark wäre, aber eben billiger ist.


----------



## sinnlosername (6. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Hm okay.
Ich dachte mir eventuell zahl ich n bisschen mehr und wollte mal fragen ob sich sowas wie die "Lite" version vom Razer Blade auszahlt?
https://www.amazon.com/Razer-Stealth-Touchscreen-Ultrabook-Generation/dp/B01L3EX8Y6/
Ist zwar noch nicht releast sollte aber bald rauskommen sonst wärs noch nicht in amazon ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Hm okay.
> Ich dachte mir eventuell zahl ich n bisschen mehr und wollte mal fragen ob sich sowas wie die "Lite" version vom Razer Blade auszahlt?
> https://www.amazon.com/Razer-Stealth-Touchscreen-Ultrabook-Generation/dp/B01L3EX8Y6/
> Ist zwar noch nicht releast sollte aber bald rauskommen sonst wärs noch nicht in amazon ^.^


 also, die Frage wäre, was das dann in D kostet. Und für Gaming wäre es völlig ungeeignet, außer du kaufst die Zusatzbox, in die man eine Grafikkarte einbauen kann. Das würde dann aber wiederum ja bedeuten, dass es nichts mehr mit "mobil" zu tun hat, das ist eher für zu Hause gedacht - und wenn man SO was kauft, kann man sich auch gleich nen PC holen für Gaming und für die Officesachen ein normales Notebook dazu. Da hat man dann viel mehr Gamingpower, nur halt nicht für "unterwegs"


----------



## sinnlosername (6. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Das ding hört sich relativ leistungsstark an, wo ist denn der Haken? :o


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Das ding hört sich relativ leistungsstark an, wo ist denn der Haken? :o


 Es ist sehr stark, aber nur für Office / 2D. Denn das Notebook hat gar keine Grafikkarte, sondern nur die Grafik, die die CPU selber bietet. Und die Grafik der CPU ist für moderne Games und dann auch noch mittlere Details oder mehr nicht geeignet, außer einige ältere Titel. Erst mit der Zusatzbox "Razer Core" kannst du ernsthaft Gaming betreiben - die siehst du zB auf dem breiten Foto, wo eine Person hinter dem Notebook sitzt, rechts neben dem Notebook stehen..

PS: du meinst aber die 12 Zoll Version, oder?


----------



## sinnlosername (6. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Ja ich meine die 12 Zoll Version, ist halt auch die billigste.
Bei Razer & co zahlt man meist unglaublich viel für die Marke jedoch bei anderen Marken bekommt man auch wieder nichts "hochwertiges". Die meisten anderen Notebooks/Laptops sind unglaublich dick, schwer und aus billigem Plastik. Ich sitze unglaublich oft mit meinem Notebook auf der Couch oder so und es ist halt einfach unglaublich ungemütlich wenn so ein Ding so schwer ist. ._.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Ja ich meine die 12 Zoll Version, ist halt auch die billigste.
> Bei Razer & co zahlt man meist unglaublich viel für die Marke jedoch bei anderen Marken bekommt man auch wieder nichts "hochwertiges". Die meisten anderen Notebooks/Laptops sind unglaublich dick, schwer und aus billigem Plastik. Ich sitze unglaublich oft mit meinem Notebook auf der Couch oder so und es ist halt einfach unglaublich ungemütlich wenn so ein Ding so schwer ist. ._.


 14 Zoll oder kleiner und dazu noch Gaming für maximal ca 1300€ ist technisch halt unmöglich, da die nötigen Grafikchips und deren Kühlung Platz brauchen. Die einzigen "kleinen" mit ner Power, die man für Gaming brauchen kann und maximal 1300-1400€ kosten, wären dieses Gigabyte Gigabyte P34W v4, Core i7-5700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (GA-P34Wv4-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder dieses MSI MSI GS40 6QE Phantom - GS40-6QE81FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    Die wiegen dann ca. 1,7-1,8kg, da ist ein 15,6 Zoll-Modell dann auch nicht mehr sooo weit weg, da gibt es genug Modelle um die 2-2,3kg.


----------



## sinnlosername (7. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Meh. Als ob man im Jahr 2016 als normalverdiener kein ordentliches Notebook zum spielen bekommt .__.
Naja, dann heißt's wohl weitersparen auf n Razerblade oder ähnliches :/


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Meh. Als ob man im Jahr 2016 als normalverdiener kein ordentliches Notebook zum spielen bekommt .__.


 das bekommst du schon, aber nicht mit unter 2kg. Ich selber hatte mal eines mit 2,5kg - ich fand das selbst MIT einem Kühler als Unterlage nicht zu schwer, um auf dem Sofa auch mal 2-3 Std zu spielen. 

Und so oder so: Notebooks, die so stark wie ein PC für 600-700€ sind, kosteten schon immer mindestens 1200-1300€. Das wird sich auch nie ändern   es ist aber so, dass du durchaus für 800-1000€ was bekommst, was so was wie zB BF 4 locker auf mittleren Details packt - aber je neuer die Games und je eher mal lieber "hoch" spielen, desto schwerer wird es, weil die Spielehersteller sich ja wiederum an PCs orientieren und eine SO gute Grafik einbauen, dass die auf nem jeweils aktuellen 800-900€-PC mit ner CPU für 150-250€ und einer Grafikkarte für 200-300€ gut auf "hoch" läuft - bei nem Notebook kostet das aber eben viel mehr.


----------



## svd (7. November 2016)

Also, das Notebook ist nicht in erster Linie dazu gedacht, per se mobil zu sein, sondern gemütlich auf der Couch zu fläzen und einfach zu zocken?

Dann gäbe es noch eine Alternative. In-Home Streaming. Du stellst dir für 800€ einen tollen Rechner zusammen, mit Herb im Thread ist das eh einfach.
Auf dem Stand-PC installierst du Steam und die Spiele und lässt diese, via WLAN (oder besser LAN-Kabel), auf dein Macbook streamen.

Nicht-Steam-Spiele musst du manuell in die Bibliothek einzupflegen. Aber, je nachdem, ob diese einen eigenen Launcher benötigen (Origin, Batlenet, UPlay...) oder nicht,
kann das mehr oder weniger einfach/erfolgreich sein.


----------



## sinnlosername (7. November 2016)

@svd
Als ob das so einfach geht ._:


----------



## svd (7. November 2016)

Gibt's denn schon einen PC daheim, zum Testen?


----------



## sinnlosername (7. November 2016)

@svd
Hätte nen uralten Win7 PC und nen Raspberry Pi zur Auswahl ^^


----------



## svd (7. November 2016)

Naja, wenn auf dem alten PC Steam läuft, kannst du ja trotzdem probieren, via Steam zu streamen. Die Hardware ist ja da, kosten tut's auch nichts.
Einfach mal auf Machbarkeit testen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2016)

Geht es denn echt NUR ums Wohnzimmerzocken? Wenn ja: Mini-PC zusammenstellen und LCD-TV nutzen, das macht 1000x mal mehr Sinn ^^  du bekommst moderne, starke Hardware heutzutage sehr gut in schicke kleine Gehäuse rein, die vlt. 20x35x35 cm groß sind und kaum mehr kosten als wenn du ein normales ATX-Gehäuse für 50€ nimmst.


----------



## sinnlosername (8. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Jo, großteils schon.

Wie willst du bitte auf nem LCD-TV spielen? ._.
Hab mir extra nen Monitor fürs Konsolenspielen geholt, TV spielen geht gar nicht klar D:


----------



## svd (8. November 2016)

Hmm, dann bist du aber ein Spezialfall. 

Du könntet trotzdem einen PC holen, dann deinen Monitor mit einem schwenkbaren Monitorarm auf Couch-Position bringen, 
den PC dann mit kabellosen Eingabegeräten steuern.

Aber probier das Streaming wirklich mal aus.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Jo, großteils schon.
> 
> Wie willst du bitte auf nem LCD-TV spielen? ._.
> Hab mir extra nen Monitor fürs Konsolenspielen geholt, TV spielen geht gar nicht klar D:


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht - wo ist da der Unterschied? ^^  Nen TV kannst du IMMER auch als Monitor nutzen. Unter 30 Zoll nimmt man halt eher nen Monitor, darüber nen TV, und da du was von Wohnzimmer und Sofa schriebst, dachte ich halt, dass du da selbstverständlich eher nen LCD-TV stehen hast. 

Aber an sich isses ja egal, was da nun genau steht: dann beu halt nen Mini-PC zusammen und schließ den am Monitor an    WENN es Dir nur ums Zocken im Wohnzimmer geht, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## sinnlosername (9. November 2016)

@Herbboy
Ein TV ist immer darauf ausgelegt dass man darauf schön Filme sehen kann. Alleine schon für Gaming ist ein 30Zoll+ Fernseher ungeeignet wegen der Reaktionszeit :p

Ich sitze mit meinem Macbook hauptsächlich irgendwo auf der Couch, aufm Bett oder sonst irgendwo wo's gemütlich zu sitzen ist. ^^

@svd
Jo, werd emir das bei Gelegenheit mal anschuaen


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2016)

sinnlosername schrieb:


> @Herbboy
> Ein TV ist immer darauf ausgelegt dass man darauf schön Filme sehen kann. Alleine schon für Gaming ist ein 30Zoll+ Fernseher ungeeignet wegen der Reaktionszeit :p


 Das ist nicht korrekt, es gibt genug LCD-TVs, die super geeignet sind - bei manchen muss man einen "Gamemodus" aktivieren, was aber wiederum nichts mit der Reaktionszeit, sondern dem Intput-Lag zu tun gar. Ansonsten würden ja 99% der Konsolenspieler Probleme haben, denn kaum jemand kauft sich nen Monitor für eine Konsole      UND die ganzen TV-Nutzer müssten bei jedem Actionfilm oder bei Sport rumjammern, weil bei schnellen Bewegungen des Bildes durch eine schlechte Reaktionszeit ja Schlieren entstehen würden.

Was stimmt ist, dass es natürlich "Gamingmonitore" gibt, die mehr als 60Hz bieten usw. - aber das nutzt einer Konsole ja nix. Und was stimmt ist, dass TVs EHER auf Filme "abgestimmt" sind. Da geht es aber eher um Farben usw., und da kann man auch selber sehr vieles anpassen. Und es gibt ja auch genug Monitore, die auch kein Top-Bild für Gaming haben, ohne dass man was anpassen muss.

Wenn du aber unbedingt mal hier, mal da spielen willst, "musst" du in der Tat ein Gamingnotebook kaufen oder es mit dem Streaming mal testen. Wenn du aber dann, wenn du spielst, nicht UNBEDINGT an verschiedenen Orten mal hier mal da sitzen "musst" , würde ich Dir echt nen kleinen PC empfehlen, den du auch den Monitor bei der Konsole anschließt. Und fürs Surfen&office&Multimedia kannst du das Macbook ja nutzen.

Ansonsten ist ja zum Thema Gamingnotebooks alles gesagt - so 1200-1300€, dann wäre ne mobile GTX 1060 drin, aber vermutlich kein super-hochwertiger Rest. Und unter 1000€ gäb es maximal eine 960m.


----------

